# Chronomètre Sportif



## Knuckles (11 Mai 2014)

Salut les iPad users,

Avis aux sportifs !

Je cherche une application sur iPad qui ferait office de chronomètre paramètré, je m'explique :
J'aimerais par exemple programmer le chrono à 60 secondes de répétitions, et automatiquement 15 secondes de pause, et ce, pour 6 exercices. 
Dans les salles de sport de type Crossfit il existe ce genre de chronomètre mural, j'aimerais avoir la même chose, à mon domicile, sur mon iPad air, mais je ne trouve pas quelque chose qui intègre ce genre de fonction, ou qui s'en rapproche.

Quelqu'un aurait-il un tuyau ?  Merci


----------



## Knuckles (14 Mai 2014)

J'ai trouvé mon bonheur, cela s'appelle "Tabata Free". Au cas où ça intéresse quelqu'un.


----------



## Virgule22 (15 Juin 2014)

Essai runner interval timer


----------

